# Can't delete a folder



## 3bbb7 (Feb 17, 2013)

I was trying to install league of legends but after it wouldnt install I decided to uninstall it. I did that and theres still the C:\Riot Games folder. I am trying to delete it but it wont work, it says you need admin rights and I press Continue then It says this:
You require permissions from Administrators to change this.
It gives me TRY AGAIN or CANCEL.

I cannot delete the folder. There is no uninstall league of legends option anymore either

how do I delete this its so stupid


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 17, 2013)

Reboot and try again, if that don't work, good luck, have fun.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 17, 2013)

Reboot and try deleting it once more
EDIT: Ninja'd^


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Feb 17, 2013)

If those things don't work try starting Windows in safe mode (Press F5 when starting up)
Then try and delete it


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 17, 2013)

Boot up a Linux Live CD, mount the HDD and delete the folder.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Feb 17, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Boot up a Linux Live CD, mount the HDD and delete the folder.


How do I mount the C drive? Then do I have to delete the folder from terminal or can I do it with a GUI? I am not good with the terminal.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 17, 2013)

Rebooting didn't fix the issue? Was hoping one wouldn't have to go the round-about way.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 17, 2013)

In Puppy it should show up on the desktop.
Just click it and it should be mounted.
Then a GUI pops up and shows the contents of the HDD.
Delete the folder and unmount the HDD.
Reboot and you're done ;]


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 17, 2013)

As far as I remember, directories located on the System drive require you to be on an Administrator's account to remove them - if you don't have such privileges on your account, you need to boot a different OS and delete the folder that way. I'd probably be a lot easier for you if you just asked the administrator of your _(probably shared)_ computer to do it for you.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 17, 2013)

search google for a program called "unlocker" i use this program when i have this same problem


----------



## Auryn (Feb 17, 2013)

Install this little tool and your problems are over:
http://www.emptyloop.com/unlocker/


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 17, 2013)

In ubuntu, just go to, places - windows. You can prob do it from a live cd or usb.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Feb 17, 2013)

My problem was the pmb.exe (pando media booster) that league installs was still running and kept running even after a reboot. I uninstalled pando media booster and it deleted fine


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad it was resolved!


----------

